# How Small is Too Small?



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

We often have a range of birth weights in our litters with the average being 80-100g. However in the last litter there was a little girl that was only 61g and she only survived 48 hours despite our best efforts. I figured she was just too small to make it but wondered what other peoples opinion was, and if you've managed to keep smaller kittens going?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've not had a tiny kitten but know other breeders who've had kittens in the low 50gm's that have made it, usually without any help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had two that made it (without help or intervention) born at 56g and 54g - born 5 days early. Rehomed at 13 weeks at 1.5 kgs.

Blosssom - on here - MCW has her - was 64g at birth - at 13 weeks was 1.9kg. Now a heffalump ( also no intervention)

This litter, one did not survive despite my best efforts - born at 79g.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think as Spid has illustrated, it's so often not just about weight but dependent upon multiple other factors. Thinking only about low birth weight kittens that are not actually premature, a friend last year had a kitten born at 43g who not only survived but thrived and, believe it or not, with absolutely no intervention from the breeder other than ensuring, several times a day, that the kitten was latched on and feeding (the kitten is now a big lump of a cat). Yet I've lost kittens with a birth weight of 60-70g despite careful, virtually round the clock care.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I never just focus on weight. Within my breed, the Devon Rex, birth weights range from 50 to 110 grams. It's normal. I've had a few kittens weighing 50-60 grams at birth and they've been healthy, they've thrived and I haven't had to help them whatsoever. On the other hand I've had kittens born at 70-90 grams that have faded away, developed an infection and needed both medication and syringe feeding.

I always look at the bigger picture.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Skinner, we must both know the same breeder, as I was just about to write exactly the same post that you did!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive had a kitten weigh 48gms and she was ok, turned out to be the biggest female at a year old.

Sadly weights dont really come into it, you cant see what is wrong with newborns and there could be other problems.

On the other hand i had a male weigh 508kgs at 4 weeks but sadly i lost him with no explanation, he was running around playing and suddenly he was gone.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Skinner, we must both know the same breeder, as I was just about to write exactly the same post that you did!


We obviously do, Carly  I was delighted but very surprised that the kitten thrived, particularly with so little intervention. Maybe sometimes less is more.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree, but I don't know how she had the nerves to do it! I remember reading about the kit when they were born, and my heart in my mouth the whole time!


----------

